
“Techies can’t run a business”  — What I Learned Building… - codelion
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/cf0ee4590fc8
======
itsmeritesh
I am the author of this post and quoted in the title is the first thing I
heard when I told someone I wanted to start up. It's been more than 2 years
now and I have a great product to show the world. I would love for you guys to
share your stories with the HN community as well.

